
Can Traditional Chinese Medicine Help You Live Longer? - discombobulate
http://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2016/11/21/can-traditional-chinese-medicine-help-you-live-longer/
======
gus_massa
From the article:

> \--- _Traditional Chinese Medicine_

> _Legtimacy comes from thousands of years of collective experience, in oral
> and written traditions._

> \--- _Western Biomedical Science_

> _Legitimacy based on statistical analysis of objectively measurable
> responses, averaged over large populations in the last decade or two._

The article is full of comparisons like this. There is also a lot of
"Traditional Western Medicine" with "Legitimacy [that] comes from thousands of
years of collective experience, in oral and written traditions." It include
leaches.

The Modern Science Based medicine includes vaccines and antibiotics. (I refuse
to call it "Western", because many of the discoveries of the "Western"
medicines were done by medics from China, Japan, other Asian countries, and
other places of the word.)

